# PS2 Maus friert ein - XP läuft aber normal weiter



## Tomtom33 (30. August 2006)

Hi Leute - ich bin am verzweifeln!

Folgendes Problem: Bei dem Computer meiner Schwester friert die Maus plötzlich mitten in der Arbeit ein, und kann nicht mehr zur Arbeit überredet werden. Ich habe sämliche updates gemacht, und so denk ich softwaremäßig alles versucht, dann habe ich den Computer mit komplett anderer Peripherie betrieben. Nach mehrmaligen Hochfahren geht die Maus vielleicht wieder - aber nach kurzer Zeit das Selbe.
Was mich zu den Entschluss gebracht hat neu Aufzusetzten! Anfangs alles super - kaum wahr ich mit dem Aufsetzten fertig - Maus tot!
Im Gerätemanager ist die Maus auch verschwunden... Ich vermute einen Hardwarefehler - wie kann ich feststellen ob es sich um einen HW-Fehler handelt, und wie kann ich feststellen, welches Teil wirklich betroffen ist - das Tauschen von Mainboard - Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher würde ich mir gerne ersparen....

Bitte Hilfe!


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2006)

Also wenn das System trotzdem weiter läuft würde ich mal sagen dein Board hat ein Problem - vielleicht der PS/2 Anschluss kaputt?


----------



## Tomtom33 (31. August 2006)

wie kann ich das feststellen - was wirklich kaputt ist?


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2006)

USB maus nehmen zum testen


----------



## hela (31. August 2006)

... und auch die Maus vom vermeintlich "defekten" PC mal an einem anderen PC ausprobieren.

Auch möglich, dass die Maus über den PS2-Anschluss nicht mehr richtig versorgt wird. Das kannst du ganz einfach erkennen, wenn du an diesem Anschluss eine optische Maus verwendest und einfach mal nachschaust, ob die LED noch leuchtet wenn die Maus ausgefallen ist.


----------



## Tomtom33 (31. August 2006)

Also die LED leutet - auch wenn die Maus ausgefallen ist. Hab jetzt eine USB-Maus angehängt - und bis jetzt funktioniert es. Danke für eure Tipps!


----------

